# What is the easiest carpet plant to grow?



## irbenson (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm thinking of making a tank with a carpet plant and bolbitis heudelotti in the back like this: http://aboutzoo.net/aquarium/lt/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/bolbitis_heudelotii.jpg

1) What is the easiest low tech carpet plant? I was thinking java moss...
2) Will all bolbitis heudelotti look as nice as what is shown in the pic? When I look up the same plant on google images most of them don't seem to look as nice.


----------



## austinramirez (Dec 21, 2009)

1) Dwarf sag is an easy carpet plant.
2) the plant will only look as good as the conditions it is in


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi irbenson,

Probably either Marselia minuta (right foreground)









or Echinodorus tenellus v Tenellus (small thin leaf reddish plant in front of stone)









However neither are low light; I have about 2 watts per gallon. The E. tenellus did well for me without CO2, just Excel.


----------



## Eddie80 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hmmm i was gonna ask the same. I have a low tech aquarium , 68 gallons, substrate is clay with gravel on top. 3 WPG, no Co2, was dosing excel, but can;t find it anymore 

I didn't have good luck with E. tenellus. S.subulata did well, but i didn;t buy enought to spread it across the aquarium and have it form a carpet in these 2 months.

Just bought L.brasiliensis and hope it'll do well.


----------



## redchigh (Apr 10, 2010)

If you give the dwarf sag time, it'll overrun any other forgrounds you try to plant.


----------

